# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 7



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Aprile 2015)

Settima giornata dei fantapronostici, ecco le partite da pronosticare:

Roma - Napoli
Fiorentina - Sampdoria
Cagliari - Lazio

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao
Real Madrid - Granada
Celta Vigo - Barcellona

Arsenal - Liverpool
Manchester United - Aston Villa
Chelsea - Stoke City

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04

Guingamp - Lione
Marsiglia - PSG


[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Aprile 2015)

Roma - Napoli 2-2
Fiorentina - Sampdoria 4-1
Cagliari - Lazio 1-1

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 2-1
Real Madrid - Granada 4-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 0-3

Arsenal - Liverpool 3-1
Manchester United - Aston Villa 1-0
Chelsea - Stoke City 3-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 2-2
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 0-4
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 1-0

Guingamp - Lione 1-1
Marsiglia - PSG 1-2


----------



## diavolo (3 Aprile 2015)

Roma - Napoli 1-2
Fiorentina - Sampdoria 2-1
Cagliari - Lazio 3-2

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 2-1
Real Madrid - Granada 3-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 0-2

Arsenal - Liverpool 3-1
Manchester United - Aston Villa 2-1
Chelsea - Stoke City 3-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 0-2
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 0-2

Guingamp - Lione 0-2
Marsiglia - PSG 2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2015)

Roma - Napoli 1-1
Fiorentina - Sampdoria 2-0
Cagliari - Lazio 0-3

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 1-1
Real Madrid - Granada 3-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 0-2

Arsenal - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester United - Aston Villa 2-0
Chelsea - Stoke City 2-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 3-1
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 0-3
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 0-1

Guingamp - Lione 0-1
Marsiglia - PSG 0-2


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Aprile 2015)

Roma - Napoli 1-1
Fiorentina - Sampdoria 2-1
Cagliari - Lazio 1-3

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 2-1
Real Madrid - Granada 3-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 0-3

Arsenal - Liverpool 2-1
Manchester United - Aston Villa 3-0
Chelsea - Stoke City 2-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 3-1
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 0-2
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 1-1

Guingamp - Lione 0-2
Marsiglia - PSG 1-1


----------



## Liuke (3 Aprile 2015)

Roma - Napoli 1-1
Fiorentina - Sampdoria 1-1
Cagliari - Lazio 0-2

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 1-2
Real Madrid - Granada 3-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 0-3

Arsenal - Liverpool 2-2
Manchester United - Aston Villa 2-1
Chelsea - Stoke City 2-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 2-1
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 1-3
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 1-2

Guingamp - Lione 0-1
Marsiglia - PSG 1-2


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Aprile 2015)

Roma - Napoli 1-2
Fiorentina - Sampdoria 2-0
Cagliari - Lazio 2-1

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 3-1
Real Madrid - Granada 3-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 1-3

Arsenal - Liverpool 1-2
Manchester United - Aston Villa 1-0
Chelsea - Stoke City 2-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 2-1
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 0-2
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 1-0

Guingamp - Lione 0-2
Marsiglia - PSG 1-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Aprile 2015)

Roma - Napoli 2-1
Fiorentina - Sampdoria 1-1
Cagliari - Lazio 1-2

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 2-1
Real Madrid - Granada 3-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 0-2

Arsenal - Liverpool 3-1
Manchester United - Aston Villa 2-0
Chelsea - Stoke City 1-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 1-1
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 1-3
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 0-0

Guingamp - Lione 0-1
Marsiglia - PSG 1-1


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2015)

Fiorentina - Sampdoria 0-1
Cagliari - Lazio 0-2

Siviglia - Athletic Bilbao 2-0
Real Madrid - Granada 4-0
Celta Vigo - Barcellona 0-2

Arsenal - Liverpool 1-0
Manchester United - Aston Villa 2-0
Chelsea - Stoke City 3-0

Wolfsburg - Stoccarda 2-0
Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco 0-3
FC Augsburg - Schalke 04 0-1

Guingamp - Lione 0-2
Marsiglia - PSG 1-0


----------

